# Shipping stuff back to the UK



## Masfar (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey folks

After four amazing years I'm going back to Scotland. I have some stuff I'd like to take back with me and am wondering about the cheapest method. I don't have more than a couple of big boxes of things so it is difficult to find a fairly priced shipping or freight company. A search on this forum said mexpost was okay - anyone have any other reommendations.

Cheers
Masfar


----------

